# HOLIDAY INN



## 8vRocket (Aug 6, 2002)

who's there...


----------



## germantoyagain (May 12, 2004)

*Re: HOLIDAY INN (8vRocket)*

me 
team jager 
anyone whos anyone


----------



## M3GTIVR66 (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: HOLIDAY INN (germantoyagain)*

me


----------



## evil_VR6 (Nov 17, 2003)

http://www.ichotelsgroup.com/h...setnj
u mean this place???
me and some Krazy Kanucks will be there


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (evil_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *evil_VR6* »_http://www.ichotelsgroup.com/h...setnj
u mean this place???
me and some Krazy Kanucks will be there








 good thats all you need to know is HOLIDAY INN 
ill be there 
with team yager http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LagunaSecaBlueMK3 (Mar 16, 2003)

*Re: (evil_VR6)*

i am


----------



## 8vRocket (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: (evil_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *evil_VR6* »_http://www.ichotelsgroup.com/h...setnj
u mean this place???
me and some Krazy Kanucks will be there










thats the one!

keep'em coming people, sorry to start another thread, but I thought everyone's attention should be brought to THE hotel for waterfest










_Modified by 8vRocket at 11:00 AM 3-16-2005_


----------



## VaughanRapidTransit (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (8vRocket)*

I'm there, as well as Kritter.


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: (VaughanRapidTransit)*

me with team jager !!! and about 6 more ppl


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 19, 2002)

*Re: (EvilVento2.oT)*

(Whachu doin?) Nothing chillin at the Holidae In
(Who you wit?) Me and Dubaudi won't you bring four of your friends
(What we gon' do?) Feel on each other and sip on some Hen
One thing leading to another let the party begin.............


----------



## -VwGLI- (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: (conmana4)*

Aweeeeeeeeeeeee Sh******ttttttttttt


----------



## Ginstery (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (VolkswagenChick)*

it should get pretty rediculous


----------



## 8vRocket (Aug 6, 2002)

as my first waterfest, if it doesnt, im holding you all accountable.


----------



## euro 20v (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: (8vRocket)*

be there


----------



## GTI16v-of-DOOM (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: ( euro 20v)*

I'll be there, that's all you need to know


----------



## evil_VR6 (Nov 17, 2003)

except there should be no:
pulling of fire alarms
pooping in elevators 
breaking of hotel.. things, property whatever, let's be kind to our gracious hosts for $79USD a night
other than that, burn outs, drinking and loud tunes are manditory!!


----------



## redjettasquared (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: (evil_VR6)*

i had a blast at this hotel back for wf9. i'll be there again this year. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by vr6jetta at 6:10 PM 3-19-2005_


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: (vr6jetta)*

lol


----------



## -VwGLI- (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: (EvilVento2.oT)*

Well... I just made my room reservations...2 double bed rooms woohoo!!!!!! Im excited...!


_Modified by VolkswagenChick at 4:27 PM 3-16-2005_


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 19, 2002)

*Re: (VolkswagenChick)*

Shotgun......in your bed JK. I got my own rooms......


----------



## bubuski (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: HOLIDAY INN (8vRocket)*

i'm booked there


----------



## protijy337 (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (8vRocket)*

in for friday and sat


----------



## GTI_Grrrl (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: (protijy337)*

i'm there


----------



## Volkswagenguru (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (GTI_Grrrl)*

Me and the GF will be bunking down here also can't wait to drink a few







and have a good time


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (GTI_Grrrl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI_Grrrl* »_i'm there









here's to you


----------



## Veedubboy75 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*

In like a fat boy in the kitchen.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tha-dood (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (Veedubboy75)*

there for the weekend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RydnShotgun (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (tha-dood)*

i'm there too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif it just sux that it's not until july. I'm all excited now...


----------



## vr6exxy (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (RydnShotgun)*

i'll be there, along with sexyvwdiva, vwjtagirl, and prfctprep10.


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (vr6exxy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6exxy* »_i'll be there, along with sexyvwdiva, vwjtagirl, and prfctprep10.









 dam


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*

http://www.oceanstatedubs.com is there!


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (CoolJetta3)*

AS WELL AS http://WWW.BAYSTATEDUBS.COM http://WWW.DUBAUDI.COM http://WWW.VOLKSCHNELL.COM http://WWW.DUBSNORTH.COM http://WWW.AUTOBONPRODUCTIONS.COM http://WWW.SCHIMMELPERFORMANCE.COM


----------



## vr6exxy (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*

should be fun!!!


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlueVRT* »_AS WELL AS http://WWW.BAYSTATEDUBS.COM http://WWW.DUBAUDI.COM http://WWW.VOLKSCHNELL.COM http://WWW.DUBSNORTH.COM http://WWW.AUTOBONPRODUCTIONS.COM http://WWW.SCHIMMELPERFORMANCE.COM 





































Gonna be insanity


----------



## chargedsix (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: (EvilVento2.oT)*

ill be there


----------



## VentoVR6Girl (May 16, 2000)

*Re: (chargedsix)*

We're in


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (VentoVR6Girl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VentoVR6Girl* »_We're in








 good we need wemon there to break up the sword fight !!!!!!!!


----------



## Binary Star (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*

IN







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 93greenSLC (Sep 7, 2003)

*Re: (JettaDude101)*

in


----------



## germantoyagain (May 12, 2004)

*Re: (93greenSLC)*

thanks to Burkey supposedly torque VM and Homegrown are going to be there as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bmxvr6 (Dec 11, 2000)

*Re: (germantoyagain)*

Will be there once again, fun hotel. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## germantoyagain (May 12, 2004)

*Re: (bmxvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bmxvr6* »_Will be there once again, fun hotel. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

but officer thats my hood


----------



## LagunaSecaBlueMK3 (Mar 16, 2003)

*Re: (germantoyagain)*

this hotel is the **** http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bmxvr6 (Dec 11, 2000)

*Re: (germantoyagain)*

Exactly, hopefully nobody gets arrested on my hood again this year.


----------



## Veedubboy75 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: (bmxvr6)*

Hopefully the GLI and I can hang with some of you Illi's because I don't think there's gonna be a lot of Milwaukee "representin".
VEE


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (Veedubboy75)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubboy75* »_Hopefully the GLI and I can hang with some of you Illi's because I don't think there's gonna be a lot of Milwaukee "representin".
VEE
 dude could you bring me some cheese ???


----------



## acdc (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*

or some milwaukee';s best http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
.....uhhhhhhh....








hail the beast


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: (acdc)*

be on the look out for t shirts


----------



## Binary Star (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: (EvilVento2.oT)*

EDIT: don't wanna talk about illigal supplies and get this thread locked


----------



## 8vRocket (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: (JettaDude101)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaDude101* »_EDIT: don't wanna talk about illigal supplies and get this thread locked
















please dont...

all in good time, all in good time...


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: (8vRocket)*

I'm SOOO IN BOYS!!!


----------



## Skara (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: (FrankiEBoneZ)*

what rate is everyone getting there?


----------



## CabbyChick (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: (Skara)*

Had to use the Im in a wedding excuse to get her to open a room.
But we are in!


----------



## TheOrange (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: (evil_VR6)*

me


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: (Skara)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Skara* »_what rate is everyone getting there? 

They quoted my around $109. Is this a rip? I heard at first it was like $79


----------



## 93greenSLC (Sep 7, 2003)

*Re: (CoolJetta3)*

im booked


----------



## i cant reverse (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: (93greenSLC)*

booked my room. 109 a night. 
only king size beds left. 8 left apparently.


----------



## Skara (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: (i cant reverse)*

yeah i booked it at 109.00 too but at first i was finding 63.95 a night rates and waited a few days and now 109.00 
BOO!
maybe they have figured out what's going on and are compensating for the damage they anticipate to there hotel


----------



## biggdub (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: HOLIDAY INN (8vRocket)*

me and my girl are there cant wait if you book online they wont know why your gonna be there if people are havin trouble bookin cause of there association to the fest . since ive booked all i can think about is july . hope to see all you fine people there .


----------



## germantoyagain (May 12, 2004)

*Re: HOLIDAY INN (biggdub)*

i cant believe this hotel is pretty muched booked up solid.


----------



## CabbyChick (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: HOLIDAY INN (germantoyagain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *germantoyagain* »_i cant believe this hotel is pretty muched booked up solid. 

its because team bagtag is staying there!! DUH


----------



## Skara (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: HOLIDAY INN (CabbyChick)*

hollerrrrrrrrr


----------



## protijy337 (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (Skara)*

yea I got in at $79 a night nwo they are baggin on people http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

looks like all the *WICKED *cool kids from beantown wil be @ the Holiday inn


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: (protijy337)*

hotel is gonna look so weak compared to this cough... keg... cough


----------



## vr6exxy (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (EvilVento2.oT)*

a lot of sepa people will be there! i'm so excited about this i almost forgot that show and go is in like 2 weeks...







and i'll be at the holiday inn the night before that show too! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by vr6exxy at 4:53 PM 3-25-2005_


----------



## Kelly1.8T (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: (vr6exxy)*

i'll be there


----------



## germantoyagain (May 12, 2004)

*Re: HOLIDAY INN (CabbyChick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CabbyChick* »_
its because team bagtag is staying there!! DUH









thanks to me calling katie and all the other chitown hustlers going hey were making our own party hotel


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: HOLIDAY INN (germantoyagain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *germantoyagain* »_
thanks to me calling katie and all the other chitown hustlers going hey were making our own party hotel 
 nik im getting pumped for this year !!!! are you coming out on the 17th? to colt state ?


----------



## Veedubboy75 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlueVRT* »_ dude could you bring me some cheese ???


not really man. California produces more dairy than we do now, i *think*.
All i was doing was trying to find some commrades for the weekend........









milwaukee's best? pfffffffffffft *points to self* Milwaukees Best








i'll prolly try to hook up with that dubwerks cruise?
sounds like the largest cruise outta the midwest to Jersey?!

lates
VEE


----------



## razex (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (chargedsix)*

Which Holiday Inn are we talking about? which city is it in? I need to make reservations tonight http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 93greenSLC (Sep 7, 2003)

*Re: (razex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *razex* »_Which Holiday Inn are we talking about? which city is it in? I need to make reservations tonight http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i booked at the One in somerset, on davidson Ave. i think

I hope thats where everyone else is talking about.


----------



## razex (May 11, 2004)

???


----------



## 8vRocket (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: (93greenSLC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *93greenSLC* »_
i booked at the One in somerset, on davidson Ave. i think

I hope thats where everyone else is talking about.

yes


----------



## Maverick6 (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (8vRocket)*

so is the holiday inn booked???


----------



## ScrapeIfYourMexican (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (Maverick6)*

i'll be out cold somewhere in the vicinity of this fine establishent, unless one of the roomfulls of broads wanna open up their doors for an express jeans wearing dubber such as myself. holiday in > everyone else.







my first waterfest... i'm sure it'll be a great time.


----------



## Volkswagenguru (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (ScrapeIfYourMexican)*

Well I'm gonna be there and I've finally decided which vehicle I'm bringing as well


----------



## j. Kush (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: (93greenSLC)*

How come it said $109 per night when I tried to book tickets online? Is that the price you all payed?


----------



## iiznoodles (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: (dox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dox* »_How come it said $109 per night when I tried to book tickets online? Is that the price you all payed?









yea i just booked 10 mins ago, $109 a night but me and a friend are splitting it.
im there the 15th to the 17th


----------



## shylo (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (iiznoodles)*

im so there.


----------



## joness0154 (Feb 20, 2003)

I payed $63


----------



## G60Madchen (May 10, 2002)

*Re: (joness0154)*

I'll be there. $109/night http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Skara (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: (joness0154)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joness0154* »_I payed $63









did you get your room like way way long time ago before they upped it to 109 or did you book it recentley?
p.s.
when the hell are you comming back to chitown?!?!?!?


----------



## Skara (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: (shylo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shylo* »_im so there.









uh oh.....


----------



## shylo (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (Skara)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Skara* »_
uh oh.....










thats right folks.. lock your doors.


----------



## j. Kush (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: (shylo)*

Somebody please explain how to get the cheaper rate








I want to be in the party hotel but I'm not sure its worth the extra money.


----------



## joness0154 (Feb 20, 2003)

*Re: (Skara)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Skara* »_
did you get your room like way way long time ago before they upped it to 109 or did you book it recentley?
p.s.
when the hell are you comming back to chitown?!?!?!?

I booked it when the hotels were first posted. Anyways I get out of school on May 5th so I'll be home right after that







When is the baby due now? Hope everything is going ok!


----------



## Skara (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: (joness0154)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joness0154* »_
I booked it when the hotels were first posted. Anyways I get out of school on May 5th so I'll be home right after that







When is the baby due now? Hope everything is going ok!

ugg i dont even know!
im 5 days past due and there gunna let me go for atleast another week. GURRRR


----------



## ceostar (Dec 27, 2004)

dang 109 but can i still get in??? i gotta bring the philly party to NJ people!!


----------



## iiznoodles (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: (ceostar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ceostar* »_dang 109 but can i still get in??? i gotta bring the philly party to NJ people!!


there's a couple of rooms left, but they're all 1 bed rooms


----------



## ceostar (Dec 27, 2004)

crud will they let you smash 4 people in one?


----------



## ScrapeIfYourMexican (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (ceostar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ceostar* »_crud will they let you smash 4 people in one?

just dont tell the hotel, the place will be a mobscene that night, just have whoever else is gonna stay with you sleep on the floor. like i said earlier, i'm not booking a room, i'm 16 and way too broke to be buying places to sleep when i need to buy molson by the shopping cart. i've got a sleeping bag and a golf without a backseat, that sounds like a room enough for me. Scrape Stylz = Straight Hood.


----------



## ceostar (Dec 27, 2004)

def a good idea bro just watch out for the fuzz......


----------



## 04GLI19154 (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: (RydnShotgun)*

Im driving both days,,,,, can i party wit you guys!>>????




























and get all types of


----------



## iiznoodles (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: (04GLI19154)*

me and my friend are going to fill up the trunk of my cabby with beer on friday night, i hope it'll last us the weekend


----------



## Whitey-E (Jul 12, 2003)

Does anyone have a problem with stippers? if so speak your mind......


----------



## ScrapeIfYourMexican (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (******-E)*

hookers are cheaper.


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (******-E)*


_Quote, originally posted by *******-E* »_Does anyone have a problem with stippers? if so speak your mind......
 just dont lick or kiss them and you'll be fine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G60Madchen (May 10, 2002)

*Re: (iiznoodles)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iiznoodles* »_me and my friend are going to fill up the trunk of my cabby with beer on friday night, i hope it'll last us the weekend 

It depends....how much beer are you planning on trying to stuff in there?


----------



## iiznoodles (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: (G60Madchen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G60Madchen* »_
It depends....how much beer are you planning on trying to stuff in there?









as much as we can fit







i'll still have a backseat


----------



## G60Madchen (May 10, 2002)

*Re: (iiznoodles)*

Good answer!


----------



## protijy337 (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlueVRT* »_ just dont lick or kiss them and you'll be fine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## germantoyagain (May 12, 2004)

*Re: (93greenSLC)*

up up and away


----------



## thisischriskid (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: (germantoyagain)*

im thurr... its going to be insane, cant wait


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (germantoyagain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *germantoyagain* »_up up and away
 2 more months bump


----------



## Skara (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*

theres a 75% chance were not going to make it this year and i have a room on hold so if anyone wants it IM me


----------



## germantoyagain (May 12, 2004)

*Re: (Skara)*

OK just to let everyone know, a friend of mine just spoke to the people at the holiday inn aparently the hotel is fully booked up as of today. 
Fred or Kevin you need to call the holiday or message me soon.


----------



## thisischriskid (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: (germantoyagain)*

One of those rooms is mizzine. Wow, now im excited...


----------



## VeeDubChick17 (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: (thisischriskid)*

they have been booked for awhile because i called 2 weeks ago.


----------



## joness0154 (Feb 20, 2003)

Wahoo! This party is gonna rock! Im gonna be debuting the 8v turbo rabbit!


----------



## protijy337 (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (germantoyagain)*

def gonna be a good time had by all!


----------



## a3dubberboi (Jan 29, 2004)

So how many people are we looking at seeing at the holiday inn?


----------



## mach18t (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (a3dubberboi)*

I believe the last tally was 200,000,000,000


----------



## 8vRocket (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: (mach18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mach18t* »_I believe the last tally was 200,000,000,000


----------



## a3dubberboi (Jan 29, 2004)

this iiiss the holiday inn in somerset right?


----------



## iiznoodles (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: (a3dubberboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3dubberboi* »_this iiiss the holiday inn in somerset right?

yea http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## i cant reverse (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: (iiznoodles)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G60Madchen (May 10, 2002)

*Re: (i cant reverse)*

Bump that $h*t


_Modified by G60Madchen at 1:51 AM 5-26-2005_


----------



## EuRoCaR4LiFe (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: HOLIDAY INN (8vRocket)*

ME, ME


----------



## dubstyles240 (May 20, 2004)

*Re: HOLIDAY INN (EuRoCaR4LiFe)*

I'm 99% sure thats the one we all booked rooms at... we as in the Torque Video crew. We brought the pain hardcore last year at the ramada.... lookin forward to ****in up the holiday inn with all of you








define team jager for me.


----------



## RECTHEGR8 (May 6, 2003)

*Re: HOLIDAY INN (dubstyles240)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubstyles240* »_We brought the pain hardcore last year at the ramada.... lookin forward to ****in up the holiday inn with all of you









How old are you? and why do you feel that you need to tear apart a hotel just to make it a good waterfest?


----------



## i cant reverse (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: HOLIDAY INN (dubstyles240)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubstyles240* »_We brought the pain hardcore last year at the ramada.... lookin forward to ****in up the holiday inn with all of you


that has to be the most retarded statement, ever.


----------



## CID g60.vr6 (Feb 15, 2004)

What's the closest accomodations to the holiday inn. I'm gonna have to stumble back.


----------



## SLVRSTONE1.8GTI (Sep 14, 2004)

*Re: (CID g60.vr6)*

I may have a room with 2 double beds ... I booked it and don't need it. If someone wants it let me know I will have the room switched to your name and you can call with credit card information for them.


----------



## vr6exxy (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (SLVRSTONE1.8GTI)*

i'm soooo excited!!!







a little more then a month!


----------



## G60Madchen (May 10, 2002)

*Re: HOLIDAY INN (dubstyles240)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubstyles240* »_I'm 99% sure thats the one we all booked rooms at... we as in the Torque Video crew. We brought the pain hardcore last year at the ramada.... lookin forward to ****in up the holiday inn with all of you










That's awesome....it's jacka$$es like you who ruin it for everyone.







Drink and have a good time, but there's no need to be "f'in up the Holiday Inn". http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## BlackVRJetta (Dec 14, 2003)

*Re: HOLIDAY INN (G60Madchen)*

Is this for the Holiday Inn Express?


----------



## Ghetto-8v (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: (chargedsix)*

I'm there.


----------



## BlackVRJetta (Dec 14, 2003)

*Re: (Ghetto-8v)*

You guys say they are booked but I just reserved a room


----------



## iiznoodles (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: (BlackVRJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackVRJetta* »_You guys say they are booked but I just reserved a room 

nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BlackVRJetta (Dec 14, 2003)

*Re: (iiznoodles)*

I can't wait for the parties this year. Who's got the garcia?


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: (BlackVRJetta)*

Andy Garcia?


----------



## Robman (May 8, 2005)

That hotel is a pain in the arse!! My senior prom was there. The managment was trying to kick people out for incredibly stupid reasons. Anyway. Yea. Is there a caravan going from the Hotel to Raceway park? I'm 10 minutes away and it would be a fun thing to do.


----------



## BaggdS4 (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: (Robman)*

I'll be there w/chargedsix...throwin back some of these







!
Kyle


----------



## Veedubboy75 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: (dubrider6)*

anyone bringin' some RCs? i.e. Tamiya, Kyosho, etc. 
I'm gonna try and finish my golf by WF, it needs bearings and a new battery pack.

and a hot motaaaah!









VEE


----------



## not euro (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (Veedubboy75)*

i just called the hotel to cancel my reservation and they basically told me everyone staying there waterfest related is going to be on lock down...


----------



## iiznoodles (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: (not euro)*

boo


----------



## G60Madchen (May 10, 2002)

*Re: (not euro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *not euro* »_i just called the hotel to cancel my reservation and they basically told me everyone staying there waterfest related is going to be on lock down...









We'll see about that...kinda doubt they're going to ask every person staying there that weekend if they're there for WF and then monitor them.


----------



## thisischriskid (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: (G60Madchen)*

im not worried about any 'lock down' happening...


----------



## teqniq (Sep 2, 2003)

*Re: (Veedubboy75)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubboy75* »_anyone bringin' some RCs? i.e. Tamiya, Kyosho, etc. 
VEE

I have a TC3 with a "mini-me" version of my Jetta body that I'm bringin! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Veedubboy75 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: (teqniq)*

Good thing i'm goin to be staying there for this:
http://www.dexposure.com/dexcon8.html

so they won't be watching me!


----------



## thisischriskid (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: (Veedubboy75)*

i think im gunna chill there instead... looks alot better than WF


----------



## quickhuh (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: (CoolJetta3)*

this member along with his signifigant other may not be in attendance this year








but we do have the room rented for the weekend incase plans change


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 19, 2002)

*"Ladies and gentlemen, can I please hove your attention?*

I've just been handed an urgent and horrifying news story. And I need all of you to stop what you're doing and listen. 
Cannonball!" JK 
so really I want everyone to have a good time drink, talk cars , burn lots of rubber, Hang out.......But please dont give us all a bad name by trashing the hotel and doing dumb sh*t. so lets party in a good way its a car show not spring break.....


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: "Ladies and gentlemen, can I please hove your attention? (conmana4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *conmana4* »_I've just been handed an urgent and horrifying news story. And I need all of you to stop what you're doing and listen. 
Cannonball!" JK 
so really I want everyone to have a good time drink, talk cars , burn lots of rubber, Hang out.......But please dont give us all a bad name by trashing the hotel and doing dumb sh*t. so lets party in a good way its a car show not spring break.....



I agree fully!!! Fun outside and leave the Hotel intact on the inside..


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: "Ladies and gentlemen, can I please hove your attention? (Ron Burgundy)*

i might be bringing some spare tires incase i decide to smoke mine off














i cant wait to have a nice cold yeungling


----------



## quickhuh (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: "Ladies and gentlemen, can I please hove your attention? (BlueVRT)*

dam this reminds me i gotta cancel my room tomorrow i wont be in attendance this year


----------



## iiznoodles (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: "Ladies and gentlemen, can I please hove your attention? (quickhuh)*

hrm maybe that means i can switch to a double bed


----------



## 8vRocket (Aug 6, 2002)

so...where is the closest liquor store?


----------



## iiznoodles (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: (8vRocket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *8vRocket* »_so...where is the closest liquor store?

in my room


----------



## G60Madchen (May 10, 2002)

*Re: (iiznoodles)*

Ditto, ha ha







Miss bartender at your service.


_Modified by G60Madchen at 11:42 PM 7-14-2005_


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*

i'll be there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## silversleeperA4 (Jan 14, 2005)

i cant wait to see all u ****ers there sat nite ...... Im so drunk


----------



## iiznoodles (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: (silversleeperA4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silversleeperA4* »_i cant wait to see all u ****ers there sat nite ...... Im so drunk









i'll be there friday night


----------



## silversleeperA4 (Jan 14, 2005)

EMERGENCY!!!! Im sure someone here can help me out. I am 17, and was going with 2 friends that are 18. Both backed out and now I am afraid that I will have a problem when I go to chcek into the hotel. I need a fellow dubber to just come up with me when I check into the hotel tomorrow night. I always pass for 19-20 but I really dont want to take any chances considering its a long ride home.


----------



## iiznoodles (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: (silversleeperA4)*

what hotel you staying at?


----------



## silversleeperA4 (Jan 14, 2005)

the holiday inn


----------



## iiznoodles (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: (silversleeperA4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silversleeperA4* »_the holiday inn

woops, sorry bro i'm still drunk, you cruising with us tonight?


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: "Ladies and gentlemen, can I please hove your attention? (quickhuh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quickhuh* »_dam this reminds me i gotta cancel my room tomorrow i wont be in attendance this year









you let me down Jay


----------



## nikocb (Mar 18, 2002)

*Re: (silversleeperA4)*

the dubEVOLUTION crew is here at the Holiday Inn





















we gots a2shaveddubber with us!!!!!!!!!! We are gonna start up the party


----------



## quickhuh (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: "Ladies and gentlemen, can I please hove your attention? (CoolJetta3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CoolJetta3* »_
you let me down Jay









sorry nick, i wanted to go but to much going on right now to even think about going


----------



## 8vRocket (Aug 6, 2002)

cant wait, leaving tommorow morning, should make it for the show start....and of course the little party afterwards


----------



## ShaggyVR6 (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (8vRocket)*

i'll be there tommarow night i will be drunk as hell


----------



## silversleeperA4 (Jan 14, 2005)

guys i really need help with this........i will have a serious problem if i cant get into my hotel room. anyone please call me 2morow if u wil be able to help out. my number is on my post above.


----------



## joness0154 (Feb 20, 2003)

Holiday Inn is the gay
Cops freakin everywhere, and the SWAT team is out here too. At least they are cool with us just hanging out.
I hope the kid with the VR6 Corrado I donated the fuel line to got to his hotel OK


----------



## gregosh (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: (joness0154)*

Were there any burnouts happening?
Trying to decide whether to go to the holiday in sat night or the chilli's gtg or hotel #1


----------



## silversleeperA4 (Jan 14, 2005)

hellllllooooooooooooooo anyone. i really need a response, and soon!


----------



## eminem12_2000 (Jul 13, 2002)

Hotel 1 was nuts last night and will be tonight. They let us do burnouts and donuts in the lot all night. We were out until about 430 Am. Guess that Holiday Inn isnt too good huh?


----------



## Zupek (May 10, 2000)

*Re: (eminem12_2000)*

Its a little bit more responsible i think...or the cops are just nazi's


----------



## VWjtaGirl (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: (fatfreevw)*

holiday inn was fine for me. we made friends with the cops and they brought 2 of my friends and i some ice water and we took pictures with them








<--- suck up


----------



## iiznoodles (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: (VWjtaGirl)*

i had fun even though the cops put us on a tight leash


----------



## the godfather (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (eminem12_2000)*

Guess that Holiday Inn isnt too good huh?[/QUOTE]
you are guessing right...all this talk about the holiday inn being the place to be...nope, not this year. Hotel #1 again was where it was at.


----------



## FakeJettaCoupe (Apr 5, 2005)

*Re: (the godfather)*

whos got the vid of my brother in his imola 20th doin 2 burnouts??? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## i cant reverse (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: (FakeJettaCoupe)*

Holiday Inn wasn't too bad. Especially if you were a girl that the cops could flirt with. 
Nice meeting Ethan, hood rat, Shady, Abra, and a handful of others Saturday night. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## StacyBv6 (Feb 24, 2004)

Don't be jealous ALL the cops loved Tuffy! ;-)


----------



## NYC4LYFE (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (Volkswagenguru)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Volkswagenguru* »_Well I'm gonna be there and I've finally decided which vehicle I'm bringing as well 









I saw this car saturday, i love it, only in Canada & Europe have this color in 2dr . I ihave the toy model of your car too.i have a 94 Golf 4dr same color, i saw 2 other 4drs (1 had steelies,no sunroof,dropped, other had maine plates,kamie color match air ducts and 1 jetta with lil rims,lowered ,nj plates,DTC sticker on side) in the parkin lot saturday
NYC4LYFE


_Modified by NYC4LYFE at 1:14 AM 7-18-2005_


----------



## MK4_typeR (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: (NYC4LYFE)*

With all the crap going down, I must say The Crazy Canadian's that had that rental minivan were a hell of a lot of Fun. I chatted with two guys, both with Dark Goatie's Had a helluva time! They definately livened up the atmosphere. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to Canadians that can kill 40oz of Gin, make us laugh and still be able to walk & talk straight. Let me know where you guys will be staying next year


----------



## vr6exxy (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (StacyBv6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *i cant reverse* »_Holiday Inn wasn't too bad. Especially if you were a girl that the cops could flirt with. 
Nice meeting Ethan, hood rat, Shady, Abra, and a handful of others Saturday night. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yea, the cops were loving us girls...







and it was nice meeting you

_Quote, originally posted by *StacyBv6* »_Don't be jealous ALL the cops loved Tuffy! ;-)

the cops did... and it was nice meeting you too! i hope you and ed are coming to h20!


----------



## evil_VR6 (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: (MK4_typeR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK4_typeR* »_With all the crap going down, I must say The Crazy Canadian's that had that rental minivan were a hell of a lot of Fun. I chatted with two guys, both with Dark Goatie's Had a helluva time! They definately livened up the atmosphere. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to Canadians that can kill 40oz of Gin, make us laugh and still be able to walk & talk straight. Let me know where you guys will be staying next year









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Likewise.. was a pleasure chilling with the crowd at Holiday Inn on Sat. night, we'll be there next year too and we'll be sure to bring more Canadian beer since we ended up giving away lots, which we didnt mind


----------



## MK3vento96 (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: (vr6exxy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6exxy* »_
yea, the cops were loving us girls...







and it was nice meeting you
the cops did... and it was nice meeting you too! i hope you and ed are coming to h20!









its true...cops pretty much let the ladies do whatever they want...but so as us guys tried something we got a ticket....


----------



## vr6exxy (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (airride07)*

is your dub on air?


----------



## MK3vento96 (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: (vr6exxy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6exxy* »_is your dub on air?


----------

